# Rlc. Memoria Crispin Rosales



## Dane (Apr 4, 2013)

This beautiful cattleya of mine has just opened


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2013)

Must have dowiana in it's background -- great lip!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2013)

It was and is a lovely flower. There are some really top clones (or were in the 80's)


----------



## Carkin (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2013)

Lovely flowers !!!! Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 6, 2013)

an old 'classic'


----------

